# Blacksad anyone?



## TransformerRobot (Apr 18, 2014)

Recently I got into a nice little graphic novel about one John Blacksad. 







I am now madly in love with the series and anxiously await the release of another Blacksad book.

The stories were so good at sucking in the reader that I had trouble putting the book down to go to sleep. It takes the usually perceived cute and cuddliness of anthro animal comics and blows off it's head. Ironically, series artist Juanjo Guarnido, is a former Disney animator (he was Sabor's lead animator in Tarzan), so it's probably the closest thing we'll get to a Disney animated movie with an R-rating (there is occasional sex, lots of cussing and a good amount of blood).

So, anyone else here into Blacksad? If not, highly recommend you check out at least the first book.

If you have copies of the series at home, DO NOT LET YOUR KIDS READ IT. XD


----------



## Taralack (Apr 19, 2014)

I've been wanting to pick this up for a long time (before it was available in English, it only had a printed version in French). It's always sold out on Amazon and Book Depository.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 19, 2014)

Maaaaaaaaayyyyyyybbbeeeeeeeeee


----------



## DeCatt (Apr 19, 2014)

This book looks sexy. I want it.


----------



## Taralack (Apr 19, 2014)

Dammit batty, now you reminded me that I also need to get Across Thin Ice. :T


----------



## TransformerRobot (Apr 19, 2014)

Ever since I've gotten through the first book, and because I'm an animation student, I've been wanting to turn Blacksad into an animated movie.

The problem is, how? The first book is around 180 pages, but that's the total of the first 3 albums combined into one book. Would I have to maybe make it a sort of anthology film like Fantasia?

I think maybe it would work out like that. All I'd have to do is just have the ending of each book subtly fade into the beginning of the next one.

EX: After the case is closed in the end of Somewhere Within the Shadows, Blacksad goes home to see a news story about the race-related lynchings at the start of Arctic Nation.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 19, 2014)

Taralack said:


> Dammit batty, now you reminded me that I also need to get Across Thin Ice. :T


Yes, yes you do. I cannot wait till book 2, ive read book 1 around 9 or 10 times already.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Apr 20, 2014)

Read all 5 books and unfortunately I find it to kinda decline in quality. Arctic Nation and Âme Rouge (roughly translated by Red Soul) are the best ones, but L'Enfer, le Silence (Hell, the silence) really  didn't gel with most fans, and that is probably because the plot isn't as clear as the other ones (and no Weekly, boo). Still, pretty colours and art. The last one that came out a few months ago is cool, but the plot is all over the place, with no real climax or anything going on until the second half (then again, it also has my favorite non-central character in it, so it's cool). Overall, I quite like the series, so much so I bought the two "making of" books that came out here !


----------



## Gryphoneer (Apr 20, 2014)

RedLeFrench said:


> Read all 5 books and unfortunately I find it to kinda decline in quality. Arctic Nation and ï¿½me Rouge (roughly translated by Red Soul) are the best ones, but L'Enfer, le Silence (Hell, the silence) really  didn't gel with most fans, and that is probably because the plot isn't as clear as the other ones (and no Weekly, boo). Still, pretty colours and art. The last one that came out a few months ago is cool, but the plot is all over the place, with no real climax or anything going on until the second half (then again, it also has my favorite non-central character in it, so it's cool). Overall, I quite like the series, so much so I bought the two "making of" books that came out here !


Amarillo's story goes places what with being an homage to road movies, but it nonetheless gels better than that of its predecessor (not only because he doesn't get out of a critical moment purely via deus ex machina). And it gives Guarnido an excuse to show off more of his gorgeous landscapes and locales.

I don't expect the writing to become tighter, however. The elements introduced in tome 5 are too important to John's life to be ignored and it's probable they will come up in future installments since they didn't play a role here. That and the fact the book started out in New Orleans as a direct sequel to 4 suggests they aim for an increase in continuity, so we may see Blacksad pursued by that guy's goons whose car he totaled. Hopefully the series doesn't become mired in continuity porn like so many other comics before.


----------



## pdonz (Apr 24, 2014)

Haven't read Amarillo yet, but tomes 1-3 are basically my single biggest influence in how I draw, pace, and compose comics pages. Guarnido is a GENIUS with color scripting. 

I agree that L'Enfer, le Silence isn't as smooth a ride, but we do get a little character development with Weekly in it, don't forget!


----------



## TransformerRobot (Apr 26, 2014)

Yeah, I really like Weekly. When I was thinking about who would provide his voice in a show or movie I was thinking Billy West.


----------



## rjbartrop (Apr 30, 2014)

I have the first book, and enjoyed it very much.  It inspired my own attempts at noir anthros.   Seeing how much has to be cut out and rearranged when you try to turn a text novel into a movie,  I think a graphic novel like Blacksad is just about the right length for a film.


----------



## Shouden (May 1, 2014)

Blacksad Episode 5: Amarillo will be released in English on October 21st! I've got the first 4. Definitely be getting this!


----------



## RedLeFrench (May 1, 2014)

Heheh, for once we have cool stuff first ♪


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 1, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> Yeah, I really like Weekly. When I was thinking about who would provide his voice in a show or movie I was thinking Billy West.


West is the kittys tittys


----------

